
Show HN: After a couple of months playing with the Reddit API, I built this... - emilioolivares
http://www.flipmeme.com
======
intellegacy
I really like the design. It looks great. Just one issue. The "Next" and
"Previous" buttons are inconveniently placed. They should be placed near the
picture. I recommend putting them on the sides of the picture, in the center,
similar to how facebook does it.

~~~
emilioolivares
Agree, I'll think about moving them in version 1.0.1 :).

------
conradfr
I like it, will check it more at home with more time.

Though I usually use <http://reddpics.com/> to browse, hum, some subreddits
I'm not subscibed to because the content doesn't mix with open space.

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks for sharing, I wasn't aware of reddpics.com, I kinda created this in a
vacuum for myself without really investigating what was out there. Will look
at reddpics more closely.

------
pud
Reading HN -> Saw this post -> Clicked -> Saw
<http://www.flipmeme.com/image/raKHs> -> Bought two pieces of this guy's art

~~~
emilioolivares
Wow!!!! I'm humbled fm could participate in that process. The guy's art is
pretty awesome I have to say.

------
nisdec
I'm getting an error when I'm on <http://www.flipmeme.com/image/XWkG2> and
clicking next: "Error loading page"

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks, let me look into this...

~~~
drac
I'm seeing the same error, trying to visit
<http://www.flipmeme.com/image/VR3oq> from
<http://www.flipmeme.com/image/XWkG2>

Great site, I can see myself hitting the right arrow key for hours on end :)

------
verroq
Right arrow key doesn't do anything on Firefox. Sometimes the image is blank
and only shows when you press back. Keep clicking next and it'll say "error
loading page"

If you spam the "next image", weird things happen. i.e. clicking on change
channels will redirect back to the current image.

>You're seeing this error because you have DEBUG = True in your Django
settings file. Change that to False, and Django will display a standard 404
page.

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks for the feedback! Need to turn off Django debug mode and fix that pesky
right arrow key. It doesn't seem to work if the browser or window loses focus.

~~~
verroq
It's in focus and sometimes still doesn't work.

Uncheck everything and check only gonewild in channels, then save the settings
and you get redirected to <http://www.flipmeme.com/image/None>

Other than that, very cool site.

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks man, glad you like! I have a background process running that should
fill out all of the categories within a couple of hours. It's on cron so it
will update the site with new stuff every hour or so. Please come back
tomorrow or the day after and let me know what your think. Thanks!!!! :)

------
blocktuw
Got as far as Skrillex and it bombed. Refreshed the page and went through the
same stack of pictures again. I think it would be more useful if 'random'
pictures were actually random. And also if it were possible to view more than
10 pictures. Overall, I appreciate the effort and it was something useful that
I enjoyed.

------
SquareWheel
Fun to play with. Have to question the content though, so far it's been random
gifs and screenshots of 4chan talking about menstruation... Can we filter the
subreddits to something a little more mature? Perhaps the various *porn
subreddits (nature porn, history porn, etc).

~~~
emilioolivares
Yes, click on the channels button on the top right!!! It has a list of
subreddits, you can filter from there...

~~~
SquareWheel
Okay great, I tried clicking the /r/ link in the footer which didn't work.

Much better without the rage comics and whatnot.

------
css771
Great work. Like it. I can see myself using this on slow days. Did you post
this to reddit?

btw,

> FlipMeme let's you browse images posted on Imgur & Reddit

Should be "Lets", no apostrophe. Being a reddit oriented site, gotta take more
care. Else the grammar nazis gonna get y'all.

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks man :D! It's definitely not ready for prime time, I still need to fix a
bunch of small details and fill the database with more image links. One more
week and I'll let my baby out in the wild.

Thanks for catching that typo BTW.

~~~
emilioolivares
Just fixed the typo on the front page!!

------
geuis
Looking at it from an iPhone. Sadly it's not usable. No images can be seen in
portrait or landscape mode. Just people's comments. A lot of the text extends
past the borders of the screen and there's no way to scale the screen.

~~~
emilioolivares
:(, I will make version 1.0.1 fit an iphone screen. Promise! I actually have a
prototype already using responsive web design, unfortunately the icons look
blurry. Need to upscale them so that they look better.

------
jimminy
It would be awesome if you could link the title to the Reddit post, or provide
any linking function. Maybe it's there but I couldn't find it.

Edit: No sooner did I go back and refresh, there were links on the posts.
Awesome work.

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks, just pushed a new version that has a link to the original post below
the title. Appreciate your suggestion!

------
saiko-chriskun
Really well designed and nicely done :D. My only comment about it is that
every time I reload the site, it shows me the same images in the same order.
Need to randomize it up a little bit.

~~~
emilioolivares
Agree. There is a channels button to the top right, you can select which
subreddits you want images from and also how to order the images. But good
idea, I need to add a show random images option.

------
emilioolivares
Just pushed out a new version, added link to original post on Reddit below
image title. Fixed typo on main index page. Thanks for all your comments and
feedback!

------
emilioolivares
Just went live a couple of minutes ago so it has practically no links. Still
in beta! Your feedback is very much appreciated!

------
vivekjishtu
I had made something similar a while back. <http://pics.fefoo.com/>

------
soolshock
I like it, but after a while of hitting next, I get an error saying "Error
Loading Page"

------
jfornear
Cool idea and looks great -- one of the more interesting Show HN posts as of
late.

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks, truly appreciate the feedback!

~~~
jfornear
I was thinking you should collect email and start a "top 10 reddit images of
the week" email or something to get return visits over time.

------
maccman
Reminds me of <http://mongout.com/>

~~~
mayanksinghal
And <http://9gag.com/fast>, Facebook modal albums and Google+ albums :)

~~~
emilioolivares
Yep, Google+ was definitely an inspiration! 9gag.com/fast I wasn't aware of,
will check it out more closely.

------
poteto
Looks pretty good. Just so you know, your Google Analytics js is commented
out.

------
sim0n
Is there a way to get to the original post?

~~~
emilioolivares
Totally missed that.. I need to add links back to Imgur and Reddit. Good call,
will add later tonight.

------
scottjad
Please add rel=”next” and rel=”prev”.

------
eclipxe
Awesome work!!

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks!!!! :D

